# Ostarine/Mk677 stack



## Davros (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm two weeks into an ostarine/mk677 stack that I started to help me recover from major back surgery (I had a herniated disc S1/L5). So far - according to my scales - my BF remains fairly unchanged but I have put on 3.5kg of lean mass... in two weeks? To put that in perspective, I put on about 6-7kg of flab in about 6 months of inactivity and bingeing on rubbish while I was out of action, so I don't gain weight this fast at the worst of times. I'm not really on a strict diet, and I'm supplementing with protein after gym sessions (which I do every other day, a mix of cardio and weights). Something is telling me this is too good to be true. Could this all just be water retention?

I've also noticed some itching around my moobs so I've started taking some aromasin starting today. In terms of my recovery, I definitely feel stronger, reduced pain, better posture, more flexibility, better energy, the lot. I'd appreciate any thoughts on this, as I didn't expect to put weight on this fast, and was hoping more for a recomposition rather than anything else. It should also be said that I am not a bodybuilder, so try not laugh when I post these terrible weights:

My starting weight:

93.4kg, 28.3% BF

Two weeks later:

97.1kg, 26.7% BF

Height: 6ft 2inch

Hope I've posted this in the right place, and thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

Mk677 is notorious for water weight so it could be that but it will disappear when you stop. If your losing bf then that's good


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Been on [email protected] for 34 days now and It definitely causes bloat


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

miller25 said:


> Been on [email protected] for 34 days now and It definitely causes bloat


 What brand you using? How do you rate it?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Im using a brand called roca fitness. I feel hungry alot, but it's a mad rush where I must eat. I feel very tired all time and lazy. I'm convinced it's made my stomach look bloated. I feel my look has changed but not drastically. It's no miracle supplement.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I wouldn't be using drugs which cause increased appetite and water retention at 28% body fat fella.


----------



## M.I.D (Feb 11, 2014)

Really funny that you've done this. I too had the same surgery in November, I also did the same protocol to help me recover, but I also now have s**t loads f scar tissue, I actually put this down to the mk677 helping create more tissue. I would knock it on the head of I was you


----------



## Jebrook (May 3, 2016)

M.I.D said:


> Really funny that you've done this. I too had the same surgery in November, I also did the same protocol to help me recover, but I also now have s**t loads f scar tissue, I actually put this down to the mk677 helping create more tissue. I would knock it on the head of I was you


 I recognize you from somewhere!


----------

